# If bred on 8/30 what number is today?



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## chandab (Jan 21, 2013)

There is a great calculator on LB info pages just for this sort of thing.

http://www.lilbeginnings.com/info/breeding/ Just click the link a little bit down the page and you'll go to another page where you can enter your numbers and get the dates.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Chandab!


----------



## chandab (Jan 21, 2013)

Love that calculator.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 22, 2013)

I tried it but I got letters instead of numbers in the results?


----------



## chandab (Jan 22, 2013)

Did you enter the date as shown? You need two numbers for day and month and all four for year. So August would be 08


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 22, 2013)

I have used it several times just this week and mostly I get the right results (I checked earlier ones) but I did get some odd years, so I think there might be a bug somewhere. Be sure to enter your date in the exact format required (so yours would be 08/30/2012) and then 01/22/2013 for today.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks guy. I thought I did enter it right, but went back to do it again j.i.c. And still got letters..


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 22, 2013)

I just did it for you mare (bred 8/30/2012) and get that she is at 145 days today.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 22, 2013)

Targetsmom, you are wonderful! Thank you so much!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 23, 2013)

Must admit that I never bother with how many days - I just take 30th August and count backwards to the 'important' time - 11 months to end July so start watching for developments from approx mid June! Works for me. LOL!!





But do keep us posted as to her progress, and dont forget the pictures!


----------

